# Blackheads?



## Nessy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone, im hoping someone can help me, currently im using the clinique 3 step programme and ive been using it for around 3 weeks, i only have the starter pack as i wasnt going to pay the huge amount if it didnt work. Right at the moment it is brill, i dont have any breakouts unless i forget to use it lol. The thing is ive got loads and loads of blackheads :| and they are everywhere literly on my face and they are getting me down. How do i get rid of them are there any skin care programmes which get rid of blackheads? Or anything i can do to get rid of them. Currently i have a dry T but everything else is oily/oily skin.

Thanks for any help

Nessy xx


----------



## pat (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey!!! What I use when I want to get rid of my white/black heads is a "Double-ended Blemish Extractor" made by Sephora.  It cost $16 and I've had it for about 2 or 3 years and it's been working great.  The great thing about the tool is that it's stainless steel, so you can sanitize it easily.

What I normally do is wash my face with warm water, then use the tool around my nose area to extract the black heads and stuff...

I've used nose strips and other strips but they only seem to take out the white heads..

HTH!


----------



## L'Ida (Jun 27, 2008)

Acids (alpha & beta) is the only thing that will remove blackheads. Blemish extractors only makes the skin produce more sebum = more blackheads


----------



## Nessy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replys i think i shall look into the acids bit, i have a type of blemish extractor and it doesnt work, it only seems to make my skin red.

Thanks again nessy xx


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 27, 2008)

I actually used to have this problem big time, what I found is Derma Doctor Ain't Misbehavin'.  It's a gel product that I got at Sephora, and I just use it in addition to my normal skincare, you put it on after you wash your face and before you moisturize.  It is an acid-based product, but it also has ingredients to calm redness and irritation.  I have always had horrible blackheads, and was starting to get cystic acne really badly, but this has cleared it up a lot, and I only get occasional blackheads now!  They will give you a sample if you ask for it at Sephora!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_Hey!!! What I use when I want to get rid of my white/black heads is a "Double-ended Blemish Extractor" made by Sephora.  It cost $16 and I've had it for about 2 or 3 years and it's been working great.  The great thing about the tool is that it's stainless steel, so you can sanitize it easily.

What I normally do is wash my face with warm water, then use the tool around my nose area to extract the black heads and stuff...

I've used nose strips and other strips but they only seem to take out the white heads..

HTH!_

 
Yeah, I second this! These are really cool.  They are great for the big, occasional one that pops up, but when you have like, every pore on your nose lookin' kinda dingy (which is sooo annoying) it's hard.
To get rid of and prevent blackheads, you must exfoliate, then use a cleanser or treatment with benzoyl peroxide.  A lot of people like Salicylic Acid for blackheads, but it's never worked for me.  Or better yet, get an exfoliating cleanser with benzoyl peroxide.  I know you can get them at drugstores, but the best is Proactiv.  I had used it for like 8 years and then recently stopped using it because I thought, "my skin is clear, I don't need this anymore..." DUH, TIFFANY....my skin was clear because I WAS using it...
Anyway, I was trying some different cleansers without acne medications and I had a horrible breakout AND blackeads on my nose. Not to mention I was like, gross oily all the time. I went back to Proactiv a few weeks ago and my skin is NOT oily at all and the breakout is gone and the blackheads are gone too!  It's totally worth it...


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 27, 2008)

the sun makes mine go away. its weird but its true! i don't know why.


----------



## Nadeshda (Jun 27, 2008)

What has worked for me was the AHA and BHA combination, as someone else mentioned. I use the Avéne Cleanance K cream as night cream, it really helps. It dries pimples that start to pop up and it takes care of smaller blackheads. However, I have noticed that when it comes to larger blackheads, I have to extract them (however, I've only been using this for a little over 2 months, I don't know if this needs more time to work on the bigger ones), but they are way easier to extract! And they pretty much don't come back, and the ones that do take much longer to appear


----------



## talste (Jun 28, 2008)

There is a product here in Malaysia called *"Cellnique pro sebum* *gel"* it claims to remove black heads in 10 days & comes with a money back guarantee, I was sceptical but gave it a try and surprisingly it works a treat. 

I've been using it for about a year now & I've found doing an extraction initally then faithfully using the gel daily removes about 95% of them, When ever I stop using the gel for a week or so I do get more pop up.

Have a look around where you are and see if you can find a similar "pro sebum gel" product


----------



## Brittni (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_There is a product here in Malaysia called *"Cellnique pro sebum* *gel"* it claims to remove black heads in 10 days & comes with a money back guarantee, I was sceptical but gave it a try and surprisingly it works a treat. 

I've been using it for about a year now & I've found doing an extraction initally then faithfully using the gel daily removes about 95% of them, When ever I stop using the gel for a week or so I do get more pop up.

Have a look around where you are and see if you can find a similar "pro sebum gel" product_

 

That's very interesting!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L'Ida* 

 
_Acids (alpha & beta) is the only thing that will remove blackheads. Blemish extractors only makes the skin produce more sebum = more blackheads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Any products with this that you can recommend?


----------



## talste (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_That's very interesting!! Thanks for posting!_

 
Glad to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just discovered Cellnique has a website; this is the gel I mentioned *Cellnique - Skin Action Sebum Gel - 30ml (USD 84.00) -*

The website prices are very expensive though, around $15 more than what I pay instore for it.

EDIT: oops I dont think that link is for the Gel I was talking about, Same brand, similar product but not exactly the same. The one I mean is called "Pro sebum gel"


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok I know you are looking for the perfect product to get rid of blackheads, and you have gotten alot of great suggestions, but honestly, my advice is to watch out when trying alot of new products at once, esp during a break-out session.

I mean...maybe your skin just needs time to rest from all the chemicals. It might just heal itself.

I just say that because I've done that. Trying to find the best way to get rid of a blackhead. Must have tried alot of different products within one week and my pore skin was so confused, I just started to break out more. lol


----------

